# Luthiery quality-Daemoness, Padalka, Strandberg, Etherial, Ran



## SamuraiShred (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi guys! As I am thinking about having a 7 strings custom guitar built by one of these producers, I would like to ask to the people who have been clients of those luthiers how would they judge the quality of the craft.
For example:
- Have you ever had intonation problems?
- Was the guitar neck perfectly silky and smooth?
- Did the guitar reflect 100% of your custom 

Really, any piece of information that you would like to share would be very much appreciated!!

Plus, I would be greatful if you could make some comments about the characteristics of your guitars' neck (thickness, smoothness.....); I am particularly curious about the scooped neck of Etherial and the Endureneck of the Strandberg.

Thank you very much for your consideration.


----------



## Blytheryn (Feb 12, 2017)

One of these guitar brands is not like the others...


----------



## narad (Feb 12, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> One of these guitar brands is not like the others...



For example:
-- was the guitar a playable musical instrument or a carbon fiber hotmess?
-- did the guitar neck tessellate your thumb?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 12, 2017)

Etherial is largely considered garbage. All the other builders do geeat work and have grear reputations. If you've got the cash go with daemoness or ran or padalka. Strandberg is a bit too pricy for the options they have at the custom shop level imo.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 12, 2017)

Blytheryn said:


> One of these guitar brands is not like the others...



Exactly what I was gonna come in and write


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 12, 2017)

"Hey, guys! I'm looking at some incredibly high-end, uber-expensive luthiers with ridiculously massive wait list times...and then this random guy with no wait list time who just wants to tessellate my thumb."

Something seems wrong there.

OP (who I am guessing is a kid) just needs to spend some time browsing the first page of threads here in the luthiery section of the forum. Pretty sure every brand has a thread sitting right on the first page here in the luthiery section.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 12, 2017)

If you are interested, my new company Transient Guitar Designs (TGD) will blow Etherial out of the water. I think I have designs to anti-aliase your thumb while you play. The guitar will be made out of plexiglass and has an Nvidia graphics card baked in.


----------



## SamuraiShred (Feb 12, 2017)

Thank you very much to all of you for your comments. 
More comments and more reviews of the instruments will be very much appreciated, and will make a contribution to the quality of the topic.

Emperor Guillotine: Thank you for your comment, but I would like to make few observations. 
Your criticism looks quite stupid to me. What does it mean in terms of guitar playing to be a kid or not to be a kid? I tell you..absolutely NOTHING! 
Plus, there is no real topic related content in your content, so It does not give any contribution to people that would be truly interested in sharing value with other players.
I suggest you to think twice( or maybe more, depending on your self-control) before trolling and making comments such as the one that you have just made.
I have read extensively on the forum about all these producers and I have read about good and bad experiences of users (for example I knew that Etherial's reputation was very bad but, I think it would create value for the community to hear more recent comments from newer possible customers: has something changed or not?)

Having said that, more comments would be very much appreciated.


----------



## narad (Feb 12, 2017)

SamuraiShred said:


> Thank you very much to all of you for your comments.
> More comments and more reviews of the instruments will be very much appreciated, and will make a contribution to the quality of the topic.
> 
> Emperor Guillotine: Thank you for your comment, but I would like to make few observations.
> ...



Emperor was right to point out your ignorance on the topic. To assume you're a kid is to say your topic is in line with, "Car quality-Ferrari, Honda, Toyota, Chevy: Any comments would be appreciated!" People can't help you if you don't do enough leg-work to uncover the barebones basic qualities of these brands and to ask more specific questions. The fact that the prices and wait times are all over the place for the brands, that you're asking about a silky and smooth neck, etc., really seems to cast doubt on you being a serious customer. Serious in your ability, not serious in your desire.

You want to know if Etherial's reputation was better? Then surely you saw the thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=315779

Short answer: no one here knows, because know one wants to buy a guitar from a terrible builder to find out.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 12, 2017)

SamuraiShred said:


> I have read extensively on the forum about all these producers


What does being a producer have to do anything? Not all players are producers, and not all producers are players.

OP snapped at me. Younger age status confirmed.


----------



## endmysuffering (Feb 12, 2017)

Strandbergs are pricy but they're pretty much like the pinnacle of guitars right now.


----------



## narad (Feb 12, 2017)

endmysuffering said:


> Strandbergs are pricy but they're pretty much like the pinnacle of guitars right now.



And I could not disagree with this more. Padalka and Daemoness seem to be doing much better builds.


----------



## pondman (Feb 12, 2017)

If I was going to go with anyone of those it would have to be Padalka. His work is immaculate and the reviews I've heard are 100% play ability.


----------



## Floppystrings (Feb 12, 2017)

endmysuffering said:


> Strandbergs are pricy but they're pretty much like the pinnacle of guitars right now.



To some people...


----------



## SamuraiShred (Feb 12, 2017)

Again, thank you very much for your comments and feedback! As specified in the topic description, I am very much focused on the playability of the instrument, which in my case is very closely related to the level of comfort of the neck...I do not know if it is the same for you , but that is what I have learnt over my 8 years of experience as a guitar player. 
I mostly play metal/jazz/fusion guitar and I look for very thin flat necks.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 12, 2017)

SamuraiShred said:


> Again, thank you very much for your comments and feedback! As specified in the topic description, I am very much focused on the playability of the instrument, which in my case is very closely related to the level of comfort of the neck...I do not know if it is the same for you , but that is what I have learnt over my 8 years of experience as a guitar player.
> I mostly play metal/jazz/fusion guitar and I look for very thin flat necks.



I don't get what your looking for. Why not get a Suhr, high-end Ibanez, USA Jackson?

The reason to get a luthier made guitar, in my opinion, is to get features you cannot get else where. Why take the hassle and risk (and generally poor resale value) associated with many small builders when you could just get something off the shelf. Your asking for a guitar that has a "smooth" neck and no intonation problems. An Ibanez premium fits that criteria; add in your pickup of choice and a good setup and your probably out less that a grand and change.

I say this as someone who got ....ed buying customs when I shouldn't have. You should have very clears desires when you go the custom route. You don't give off the vibe that you have the requisite experience and understanding to articulate exactly what you need. I'll reiterate, I'm not trying to sound like a dick. I'm speaking for experience having gone down a similar path and had a miserable time. I've found premium models from major brands satisfy 95% of what I want in a guitar.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 12, 2017)

Danukenator said:


> You don't give off the vibe that you have the requisite experience and understanding to articulate exactly what you need.


He doesn't know what he wants. Sounds like he just wants something super aesthetically flashy (Daemoness, Etherial, RAN) or one of the currently trending new-age "ergonomic design" names (Strandberg, Padalka). The only criteria that he has stated are a "smooth neck" and no intonation problems. He probably doesn't even know any specific specs that he wants. Hell, I'd venture to say that he doesn't even know the wait list time of all of these luthiers.


----------



## SamuraiShred (Feb 12, 2017)

I have taken the decision that if I had to spend money on a guitar, I would buy a guitar which 100% fits my needs both technically and aesthetically. 
Technically speaking, I find comfortable
- thin and flat guitar necks ( I do own a Dean Rusty Cooley model and that guitar's neck measures would be the minimum I would consider for a custom built);
- flat fretboard & extremely low action (like the Shawn Lane Vigier model)
- 25.5 scale or multiscale(still have to try the multiscale option though)
Etherial and Strandberg do have each one a proprietary neck design; that is why I ask for some feedback about the playability of such neck designs. I might find one of those options being even more comfortable than my current guitar's neck! For example the Thin Endureneck of the Strandberg Singularity really intrigues me! 
Aesthetically there is no 7 string guitar which satisfies 100% my desires, so unfortunately I think custom is the only way to go...


----------



## narad (Feb 12, 2017)

So there's no production 7-strings with flat fretboards, thin necks, and low action?


----------



## MikeNeal (Feb 12, 2017)

if you like thin necks you will hate strandberg. things like a big blocky trapezoid 

a 90's ibanez 762x with a killer setup is literally exactly what you described.


----------



## SamuraiShred (Feb 12, 2017)

BTW Emperor Guillotine you are extremely rude not only to me but to the all community as well. You simply make silly assumptions ( i.e. "..kid..", "..I'd venture to say that he doesn't even know the wait list time of all of these luthiers.") and your comments are not related to the topic. 
If you believed that what you had to say would not make a contribution to the community, just simply avoid writing instead of trolling and being rude.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 12, 2017)

narad said:


> So there's no production 7-strings with flat fretboards, thin necks, and low action?


I'm sure there is. But he is more concerned with aesthetics.


SamuraiShred said:


> Aesthetically there is no 7 string guitar which satisfies 100% my desires, so unfortunately I think custom is the only way to go...





SamuraiShred said:


> BTW Emperor Guillotine you are extremely rude not only to me but to the all community as well. You simply make silly assumptions ( i.e. "..kid..", "..I'd venture to say that he doesn't even know the wait list time of all of these luthiers.") and your comments are not related to the topic.


Well, I'm not going to argue with you there. I'm sure that the rest of this forum's members who have interacted with me on here for years will all jump in concurrence about how "rude" I am.  Mate, it's a forum on the internet. Take a step back and cool off. You're only 15 posts in.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 12, 2017)

Honestly, OP, you sound like hundreds of thousands of other kids with absolutely no real experience who somehow get it into their heads that they "need" a custom guitar. 

You don't. Throwing money at a custom guitar is an idiot's game unless you have a lot of experience under your belt. 

More experience than you have, I guarantee.


----------



## SamuraiShred (Feb 12, 2017)

narad said:


> So there's no production 7-strings with flat fretboards, thin necks, and low action?



I mean my Dean is fantastic to play but I do not like it aesthetically. I look for a guitar which 100% fits my technical and aesthetic needs.
The opportunity of being even more technically satisfied is of course considered; that is why I am so curious about such new neck designs.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 12, 2017)

GuitarBizarre said:


> Honestly, OP, you sound like hundreds of thousands of other kids with absolutely no real experience who somehow get it into their heads that they "need" a custom guitar.
> 
> You don't. Throwing money at a custom guitar is an idiot's game unless you have a lot of experience under your belt.
> 
> More experience than you have, I guarantee.


^^^ This. Absolutely 100%.

When the time comes in which you truly need a custom guitar, you'll know. You'll have certain needs/desires as a player that you'll be able to *clearly* define, you'll articulate *why* you as a player have those needs/desires (based on years of experience), and you'll logically reason that the custom route is in fact your *only* choice in obtaining an instrument that precisely fulfills all of those criteria.

If you'll indulge me for a moment here, I've only commissioned one custom guitar thus far in my tenure as a guitarist. In all honesty, I did *not* even want to go the custom route. However, there was nothing on the market that could fulfill the criteria that I had laid out for this currently ideal guitar based on my years of experience playing multiple guitars of various styles and researching into luthiers. So, I knew it was time to go custom. I didn't have any other choice. Custom was my *only* choice.

It's not like I found some random aesthetically pleasing guitar with exclusive features online and went: "Oh, that's pretty! I want that!" Nope. I spent months researching luthiers in order to decide who I wanted to trust to actualize this custom guitar. And when the time came to put the deposit down, I wasn't questioning which luthier or going back and forth while trying to decide. There was only one clear-cut choice.

I did *not* want to spend the extremely large amount of money and endure the extremely long waiting period while the guitar was being built. However, I reasoned with myself that because the needs/desires that I had *clearly* defined as a player were not available on any other product (and I was able to articulate exactly *why* I had those needs/desires), I rationalized that the money and wait time were both necessary sacrifices in order to obtain the guitar that precisely fulfilled all of my exacting criteria as a player.


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 12, 2017)

SamuraiShred said:


> I mean my Dean is fantastic to play but I do not like it aesthetically. I look for a guitar which 100% fits my technical and aesthetic needs.
> The opportunity of being even more technically satisfied is of course considered; that is why I am so curious about such new neck designs.



If this is the case, I would personally suggest compromising. Appearances are the easiest thing to overcome when choosing a guitar. If you love how something plays, the looks cease to matter as much.

I'd seriously recommend looking into Carvin or Kiesel (they have more modern appointments that may suite your needs). It may not look 100% like you want it to but you'll be able to pick out of a lot of specs, save some cash and a lot of time. I've found Carvin to have a great quality to dollars spent ratio (never dealt with Kiesel so YMMV). It is a much less expensive testbed for a custom then taking a full dive.

I'd suggest reading the forums around here and carefully weighing your options. I can say with 100% confidence that ordering an Etherial is a ....ing terrible idea. If you need to ask why, I'd personally suspect you haven't done all of your homework.

Try searching with this in Google: "insertBrandHere site:sevenstring.org". That will filter google results to just this site.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 12, 2017)

As someone who has thrown his hat in the custom guitar ring, and had his ass handed to him, I'd say steer WELL clear. There are good luthiers out there for sure, but there are also luthiers who are good - until they're not. Read about Bernie Rico Jr, Marty Siggery, and a whole host of others who were the cat's meow until they just stopped making guitars and kept people's money.

Now, I'm about to be rude, as well: Saying you want a silky smooth neck and no intonation problems tells me you are soooo not ready for a custom guitar. Intonation problems are either because the guitar was not set up correctly (which is an easy fix) or because the bridge was put in the wrong place (which would be a HUGE red flag for any of these luthiers, and something that you wouldn't ask if you'd done any research). Secondly, I have never heard anyone want a silky smooth neck. It sounds like you want a neck that has been sanded well. Which, again, is sort of a minimum requirement for any guitar. 

We are not being rude to you intentionally. But you've come onto a guitar forum with people who have a depth of knowledge about 7 and 8 string guitars that exceeds anything else you can find. But you're asking questions that indicate you have only recently started thinking about it, and are ready to spend $3000 or more money, and have done next to no homework. Our being rude to you is the equivalent of a us telling a new driver not to see how fast he can go around a corner. We're trying to save you a lot of headache, heartache, and loss of money, because we have been there. So, sorry for being rude, but accept that we are being helpful and kind. Were we polite dicks we would have told you what you wanted to hear, and let you make a huge mistake. I can think of at least one Facebook group you can go to where they will tell you they have just the guitar you need, and have you pay $3000+ on a custom run guitar, simply because they want your money. This, however, is not that place.

EDIT: One last thing: You are right about Emperor Guillotine. He IS evil and rude. That that is why I, the Giant Robot controlled by Johnny Sokko, continually battle him on a 1960s Japanese television show.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 12, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> You are right about Emperor Guillotine. He IS evil and rude. That that is why I, the Giant Robot controlled by Johnny Sokko, continually battle him on a 1960s Japanese television show.


This is why the rep system needs to be reinstated.


----------



## ASoC (Feb 13, 2017)

Clearly OP needs a DeVries guitar


----------



## nistley (Feb 13, 2017)

pondman said:


> If I was going to go with anyone of those it would have to be Padalka. His work is immaculate and the reviews I've heard are 100% play ability.



...but have to wait until December!


----------



## laxu (Feb 13, 2017)

Danukenator said:


> If this is the case, I would personally suggest compromising. Appearances are the easiest thing to overcome when choosing a guitar. If you love how something plays, the looks cease to matter as much.
> 
> I'd seriously recommend looking into Carvin or Kiesel (they have more modern appointments that may suite your needs). It may not look 100% like you want it to but you'll be able to pick out of a lot of specs, save some cash and a lot of time. I've found Carvin to have a great quality to dollars spent ratio (never dealt with Kiesel so YMMV). It is a much less expensive testbed for a custom then taking a full dive.



Exactly. Even after shipping and taxes you will come probably close to 50-100% lower price compared to going full custom, with a significantly shorter waiting time. They even hit a lot of the bullet points you listed like a flat fretboard (20" radius) and have thin neck options if you want. Plus you can return the guitar if you don't like it.

With neck sizes you might be surprised by what you find really comfortable. I recently bought a boutique LP style guitar to replace what I was using before. The LP I had earlier I thought had a really comfortable neck, but the new guitar has an even _more_ comfortable one! The slight differences in profile and thickness made it a perfect fit for me. Had I been the one who ordered the guitar I might not have gone for those specs but being able to try the instrument before buying made me realize how spot on it was.

Also worth mentioning is that tastes change. Back in the day I was all about really thin necks etc but now would rather have a chunkier neck instead because they are more comfortable to me after all. With 7+ strings I would like a slightly thinner one. For me the Strandberg Endurneck did nothing but I really like the standard profile on my Kiesel AM7. It's in that right area where it is not thin or thick.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Feb 13, 2017)

Speaking of neck sizes - it is not uncommon over time to gravitate towards thicker necks. 

I have an RG550EX with a super wizard (17mm) - the Stein I just bought is far more comfortable - calipers tell me it's 21.5mm at the zero fret. 

My S7320 feels much thicker than that despite being 19mm. There's simply too much "flat" on the back - the stein's rounder profile is much more comfortable.


Almost every longterm guitar player I know has followed a similar pattern. Thin, flat necks make it very easy for inexperienced players to play quickly and adopt certain kinds of technique, particularly in metal, but more versatile players often run into the chief flaw of such profiles - they offer very little support for the hand and can often be fatiguing and tiring to play.


----------



## blacai (Feb 13, 2017)

I own a strandberg* and the endure neck is far from thin. 
It is something you need to play and check. Some people love it, others hate and some(where I am) don't notice any difference.

Daemoness requires to wait 3-4 years if I am not wrong. All what Dylan creates is simply artwork.
Ran are cheaper and have a shorter waitlist.
Padalka have really great reviews and their last builds are just amazing. Again, "relative long waitlist".
Etherial, you might order one and make a review for the forum. Lot of people would appreciate it 

I started checking also for a custom, but just because I wanted something more artistic. I don't have the knowledge about woods, best choices, profiles and all that stuff. Luckily I have played lot of great and custom guitars but I am just a bad room-musician and there are lot of aspects I don't get.

So in the end, just gave up with the idea until I feel production models doesn't fit my requirements. At the moment choosing PU and fretboard material is all I need


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't played any of the mentioned brands, but I know that the waiting list of Strandberg is just insanely long and only moves by small increments with every batch of guitars built.

From what I see at Padalka and Daemoness, both deliver absolutely outstanding work. No idea about their waiting list though...


----------



## narad (Feb 13, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> I haven't played any of the mentioned brands, but I know that the waiting list of Strandberg is just insanely long and only moves by small increments with every batch of guitars built.



You don't need to go M2M to get what OP wants -- that's the huge waitlist. You honestly don't even have to go custom shop...


----------



## pondman (Feb 13, 2017)

nistley said:


> ...but have to wait until December!



He's booked up for obvious reasons


----------



## Casper777 (Feb 14, 2017)

heu... I think OP left the building! 

I hope being "rude" helps the guy realize that maybe he can find plenty of great guitar fitting his needs without going thr CS route...


----------



## Danukenator (Feb 14, 2017)

Casper777 said:


> heu... I think OP left the building!
> 
> I hope being "rude" helps the guy realize that maybe he can find plenty of great guitar fitting his needs without going thr CS route...



50$ says the "rude" people here would never behave like that in a person to person conversation. Ah internet anonymity...


----------



## Andless (Feb 18, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> As someone who has thrown his hat in the custom guitar ring, and had his ass handed to him, I'd say steer WELL clear. There are good luthiers out there for sure, but there are also luthiers who are good - until they're not. Read about Bernie Rico Jr, Marty Siggery, and a whole host of others who were the cat's meow until they just stopped making guitars and kept people's money.



Been here done that (Siggery, but got the guitar at 18months delay).


In general, I do sympathise with players that don't feel super-attracted to most guitars on the market, and in that light, custom does looks attractive.

But, the risk, resale price, the wait, I'd say unless you don't have a very specific need that ju just have to have, its simply not worth it.

In my experience production guitars MIJ/MIK at around 1k (with a possible pickup-swap will be the money best spent, with possibly MIJ:s or MIUSA at 2-3k if you want something that feels more exclusive.


----------



## Nialzzz (Feb 18, 2017)

Not fully reading the thread comments, my two cents is, bin the idea of an etherial, NOW. 

Also, considering the M2M Stranny wait list is touching 8 years (if everyone on the list pulls the trigger when their number comes up), you'll just be finishing puberty when you get a chance to purchase one. 

The likelihood of a daemoness or a Padalka any time soon is not really on the cards either. 

Save up and buy a blackmachine...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 24, 2017)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This is why the rep system needs to be reinstated.


 YES! Yes it goddamn does. 



Nialzzz said:


> Save up and buy a blackmachine...


 
Best advice on this entire thread. 

Seriously OP, don't disregard anyone's advice, the ruder the better. This thread literally has the best feedback I've ever seen on this page, and that's because some of us have been through this too many times to count and would have killed to have this kind of advice years ago. 

So with all that in mind, I highly recommend Decibel... 


Kidding. DO NOT do that. 

I own several Daemoness. My favorite brand for many reasons few here may agree with. They play and sound as good as they look; wait is long and requires much patience. Check for used, as a couple have popped up recently. The more recent the build, the less travel it's had and less likely someone abused it along the way. Better yet, throw down $750 deposit and forget about it for a couple years. Dylan's builds improve build by build, and they've always been great to begin with. 

Or, for instant gratification and to satisfy the Jazz/Fusion/etc stuff you play, and want a super thin neck, check out KxK. He's got a killer instock I'm convincing myself not to buy, and there's a few bitching used one's on reverb. Second favorite guitar brand, thinnest necks on earth (feels like it; I offer no measurement proof of this claim, just fvck anyone else who says otherwise). Superior build quality, etc, etc. Just don't think you will make a custom order. It's not gonna happen. 

Or, last but not certainly least, my newest favorite and the best thing out of Australia ever: Ormsby Guitars. Custom shop and production are available to satisfy any cunning fret board blazer's needs. They have Jackson'esque necks in my experience, sound amazing, play amazing, and the owner is one of the coolest builders alive. There are several runs coming up for the production line, plenty on reverb or ebay for sniping, and there are a few custom shop guitars on the company webpage for sale right meow. Dooo-eeeeet.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Feb 24, 2017)

All builders mentioned above are good options outside of etherial. Though part of me is a tad suspect that this thread was created with intent of starting drama (typically the only real reason people with new accounts post about that brand here, as ANY amount of research ,that you said you did, would instantly deter you from them) If not, then start paying attention to what some of these people are telling you and stop responding to something that you perceive as trolling. It sounds like what you care about are the aesthetics and necks of the guitars, and even then, you don't give specifics outside of thin, flat, and low action. Sounds like you probably shouldn't be spending 4-5 grand+ on a custom guitar if those are the only details you can give. You can find SO MANY guitars out there with thin, flat necks and low action. If you want something high end, go EBMM, their necks are known for that or an Ibby prestige. There are so many, already made, (and cheaper mind you) amazing guitars out there that meet the small amount of specs you have given. I'm not trying to be a turd, but I'm tired of seeing people post about these things and then not respond to the real comments and only respond to the ones they want to argue with. It's just creating a toxic environment.


----------



## Webmaestro (Feb 24, 2017)

Lotta tough love in this thread...


----------



## TheTrooper (Feb 24, 2017)

The guy was looking for expensive custom guitars to play "Metal/Jazz/Fusion" and on his gear page that's what it says:

Preamp/Amp
Line 6 Spider II


Right.


----------



## Lemonbaby (Feb 25, 2017)

TheTrooper said:


> The guy was looking for expensive custom guitars to play "Metal/Jazz/Fusion" and on his gear page that's what it says:
> 
> Preamp/Amp
> Line 6 Spider II



You don't need a boutique NOS-tube top with an even more boutique 7x11.8 speaker cabinet to enjoy playing an expensive guitar. I own tons of guitars (including two customs from local luthiers) and play them through a Helix with monitor speakers. 

I do however see the point that just wanting a custom is probably not the best choice given the brilliant instruments you can buy these days for 2k Euro/Dollars. I've been through the same phase and no argument whatsoever could change my plans to have aa custpm guitar made for me. Took two of those to recognize that stock guitars would have been a lot wiser (and massively cheaper), but you live and you learn. If that's what can make the TO happy, let him get his custom...


----------



## laxu (Feb 25, 2017)

Lemonbaby said:


> You don't need a boutique NOS-tube top with an even more boutique 7x11.8 speaker cabinet to enjoy playing an expensive guitar. I own tons of guitars (including two customs from local luthiers) and play them through a Helix with monitor speakers.



But the Line6 Spider ain't even in the same galaxy as the Helix. While I agree the top end modelers are fine with high end guitars, the Spider ain't it. If that is what OP is using he would get far more mileage out of a better amp rig than spending the same money on a custom guitar.


----------



## endmysuffering (Feb 25, 2017)

laxu said:


> But the Line6 Spider ain't even in the same galaxy as the Helix. While I agree the top end modelers are fine with high end guitars, the Spider ain't it. If that is what OP is using he would get far more mileage out of a better amp rig than spending the same money on a custom guitar.



Tbh I don't think op seriously plans to buy any of these guitars seing as he has ethereal in his list.


----------



## TheTrooper (Feb 25, 2017)

laxu said:


> But the Line6 Spider ain't even in the same galaxy as the Helix. While I agree the top end modelers are fine with high end guitars, the Spider ain't it. If that is what OP is using he would get far more mileage out of a better amp rig than spending the same money on a custom guitar.



^This



Lemonbaby said:


> You don't need a boutique NOS-tube top with an even more boutique 7x11.8 speaker cabinet to enjoy playing an expensive guitar. I own tons of guitars (including two customs from local luthiers) and play them through a Helix with monitor speakers.



Yeah, but You don't spend 5K for a Custom Instrument so You can plug it in a Spider.
No ....ing way.

If he wants to spend 5K, He can get a High End 7 string and even an Axe Fx for that money.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Feb 25, 2017)

TheTrooper said:


> The guy was looking for expensive custom guitars to play "Metal/Jazz/Fusion"


Sounds like he is one of those kids who wants to keep up with the trends. I remember the last two years when all these metal players began professing their newly found love for Guthrie and trying to play "jazzy" prog leads. 

How to tell that OP is a kid:


TheTrooper said:


> Preamp/Amp
> Line 6 Spider II


/thread


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 25, 2017)

dude check out *Rusti Guitars*!


----------



## thinkpad20 (Feb 25, 2017)

Am I the only one who thinks the "kids" in this thread are the ones who are still obsessing over the age/sophistication of the OP? I mean it's just a simple question on a web forum after all. I'd like to think that the supposed adults here would have the maturity to simply answer the question without unnecessarily attacking the OP, not to mention it's now been several days since he/she has apparently moved on...


----------



## SamuraiShred (Feb 25, 2017)

I would like to thank everybody has contributed to the topic. I have very much appreciated all your suggestions, you have helped me a lot. 
I guess I will try to find some feedback on Kxk guitars! Daemoness seems to be en excellent option, given the awesome quality as well as the stunning esthetics..(only drawback: long waiting list, but I ma confident it is worth it)!!


----------



## TheTrooper (Feb 26, 2017)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Sounds like he is one of those kids who wants to keep up with the trends. I remember the last two years when all these metal players began professing their newly found love for Guthrie and trying to play "jazzy" prog leads.
> 
> How to tell that OP is a kid:
> /thread




Yep, that kinda gave it away


----------



## mnemonic (Feb 26, 2017)

lol I think KXK's waitlist is even longer than Daemoness, haven't people been waiting 6+ years? Not sure if he's even still taking orders.


----------



## TheTrooper (Feb 26, 2017)

SamuraiShred said:


> I would like to thank everybody has contributed to the topic. I have very much appreciated all your suggestions, you have helped me a lot.
> I guess I will try to find some feedback on Kxk guitars! Daemoness seems to be en excellent option, given the awesome quality as well as the stunning esthetics..(only drawback: long waiting list, but I ma confident it is worth it)!!




Really, why would You really want to go full Custom guitar?
Between the time You place the order and the time You receive the guitar, You have probably changed idea 23 times (let's forget about price).

If You have serious money to spend, look into high end guitars already in production (I don't believe there's not a single 7 string IN THE ALL FREAKIN' MARKET that doesn't do what You want) or semi-Custom, like Suhr, Kiesel and others (as someone already suggested)


----------



## pondman (Feb 27, 2017)

SamuraiShred said:


> I would like to thank everybody has contributed to the topic. I have very much appreciated all your suggestions, you have helped me a lot.
> I guess I will try to find some feedback on Kxk guitars! Daemoness seems to be en excellent option, given the awesome quality as well as the stunning esthetics..(only drawback: long waiting list, but I ma confident it is worth it)!!



Have you looked at VSK guitars ? Good turn around time, great coms, excellent build quality and stunning aesthetics.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 27, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> lol I think KXK's waitlist is even longer than Daemoness, haven't people been waiting 6+ years? Not sure if he's even still taking orders.



Yeap hes still working on runs from 2009? I think

Your best bet with kxk is to buy instock or used I think. I owned a 6DC for awhile and they are awesome, necks are too thin for my liking though.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 27, 2017)

mnemonic said:


> lol I think KXK's waitlist is even longer than Daemoness, haven't people been waiting 6+ years? Not sure if he's even still taking orders.





Cloudy said:


> Yeap hes still working on runs from 2009? I think
> 
> Your best bet with kxk is to buy instock or used I think. I owned a 6DC for awhile and they are awesome, necks are too thin for my liking though.



That's why I said: buy used. There's several perfect options on Reverb right now, and he has a killer instock. Nobody is getting an order in there any time soon. 

Or fvck it go Kiesel. It's semi-custom but probably would meet all the OPs needs.


----------

